# Suche: Ich suche ein GPS für meine Angeltouren auf der niederländischen Maas



## aixellent (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche ein GPS für meine Angeltouren an der niederländischen Maas um Roermond (Limburg). Kann mir da einer etwas empfehlen. Bezugsadressen sollten schon mit Kartenbezugsmöglichkeit sein.
Vielen Dank im voraus.

Greeeetz
Aix


----------



## aixellent (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche: Ich suche ein GPS für meine Angeltouren auf der niederländischen Maas*

Hat sich erledigt.

www.pike-attack.de hat geholfen!

Greeetz
Aix


----------

